
Show HN: Fluidkeys 1.0: simplify and automate PGP for your team - paulfurley
https://www.fluidkeys.com/blog/release-1.0-simple-pgp-for-teams/
======
viralpoetry
This is really interesting project. I have closed the webpage at first,
because I thought it is closed source, but then found your repository on a
github.

I do not want to make some promo for other projects, but how you achieve trust
with the signed list of fingerprints, is something similar I have read earlier
there: [https://tech.firstlook.media/keylist-rfc-
explainer](https://tech.firstlook.media/keylist-rfc-explainer)

Interesting prioject, will be watching it!

------
paulfurley
Keen to get folks' feedback on this. I'm all ears! Here or privately, I'm paul
at fluidkeys dot com.

